# big beardie plus baby beardie=?



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

would a sub adult beadreie about 40cm long includ tail live peacefully with a hatchy cause i dont have a good home for the little one at the moment just a large plastic container. they have been together when i watched them and behaved and left them and were sharing a basking spot but do u reckon there is any danger. btw my bigger beardie hasnt shown any signs of wanting to eat the little one


----------



## Cabotinage (Mar 6, 2009)

i wouldnt risk it...


----------



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont know if big is male or female but leaning toward female but they seem really good together. the little one runs around and the big one doesnt even seem to care then when i went back they were asharing the basking spot together


----------



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

bumpity


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 6, 2009)

It will probably eat it if there is a large size difference.


----------



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

yeh my big one just doesnt even seem to notice and the l;ittle one sat on my big one once in the basking spot so ill see how it goes but any more comments would be good and anyone that has had the same situation or has put a llittle with a big one. btw here is a pic of my big one


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2009)

No, it will/can kill it. And the bigger one will bully it & stress the little one out. You can't supervise them 24/7.


----------



## funcouple (Mar 6, 2009)

it may be ok having them together, then it might not be. its up to you if you wish to take the risk, but i would keep them seperate


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2009)

why would you buy another beardie ,if your not set up for one ? even if it was given to you why would you take it for?


----------



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

nah i got like a 50l tub with heat lamp and appropiate stuff but i was wondering if it would e ok with my big beardie. dont lash out cause everyone cant assume wat they think is right so ask before going arrhhh


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2009)

would a sub adult beadreie about 40cm long includ tail live peacefully with a hatchy cause i dont have a good home for the little one at the moment just a large plastic container.............when you write stuff like that ,what are we suppose to assume?


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2009)

I keep hatchies in 50L tub.. a 40cm beardie in that would be to small.. I keep adults (50cm) in 4x2x2 or 220L black bunning tubs (90x60x60) Why would you think about putting a beardie that would be double the size together.. 



specksta1er said:


> nah i got like a 50l tub with heat lamp and appropiate stuff but i was wondering if it would e ok with my big beardie. dont lash out cause everyone cant assume wat they think is right so ask before going arrhhh


----------



## samlam1187 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would seperate them until they are of the same size. way to stressful for the little guy. even worse if the larger one is a male. keep them apart until the little one grows much bigger. unless you want missing toes, tails or life... i would seperate them asap.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 6, 2009)

Big beardie + baby beardie = No baby beardie & even bigger big beardie!

It has happened to a friend more than once! And also almost happened to my brothers, Dont risk it!

Oh and my friend, their baby ones were separated from the parents via a divider, but they somehow managed to get through and the father ate them! With my brothers, they were clutchmates, and the 2 bigger ones attacked the smaller one after he stupidly fed a skink to them :evil: Against my warning and advise! Damn idiot! lol


----------



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

for the last time i have big one in big tank and little one in tub and they arent together they only were for ten to see how they were


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 6, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> for the last time i have big one in big tank and little one in tub and they arent together they only were for ten to see how they were


 

Yes, and you asked if they would be ok together and the answer would be most probably not.


----------



## Specks (Mar 6, 2009)

ok thread ended i have my answer from angry grumpy people that need to go to bed.no need for more comments


----------



## Ishah (Mar 6, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> yeh my big one just doesnt even seem to notice and the l;ittle one sat on my big one once in the basking spot so ill see how it goes *but any more comments would be good and anyone that has had the same situation or has put a llittle with a big one.* btw here is a pic of my big one


 


specksta1er said:


> for the last time i have big one in big tank and little one in tub and they arent together they only were for ten to see how they were


 
Wow! Settle down! You asked for comments from people who have had similar experiences/situations etc, and we have given them and said that WE personally wouldnt risk it because of that! Never said that you are doing it or will or anything! Merely stating what has been witnessed by others close to us etc! If you didnt want people to share THEIR experiences, and comment on what they would do in YOUR situation, then dont ask next time...

Sometimes wonder why I bother!:?

EDIT: Angry grumpy people??? Like who exactly??? I never got that impression from any of the advice givers! And you DID ask for advice and we gave it, then you call us angry grumpy people???!!! Give me a break! How ungrateful are you!!! Really! thats not the sort of reply Id give to someone that just potentially saved my beardy from being eaten! Geez!:evil:

Seriously, No one was angry, but I am now after that ungrateful and unappreciative comment! Im sure others are too! And I wondered why the true experts with mass amounts of experience avoid giving the good and the right advice! What a joke!:lol::|


----------



## Specks (Mar 7, 2009)

sorry. i apoligize to ALL the experts that said what they did i must of 'over reacted'


----------



## Ishah (Mar 7, 2009)

Errrm, no one said they were experts dear! I would not call myself one, thats for sure! So maybe just stop presuming/assuming things hey? We werent angry to start with, and nor did we say or imply we were experts, we have merely had experience with your particular query or whatever. Well atleast thats the case with me, not sure about the other advice givers, I can only talk for myself, so yeh...


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone must be having a bad week.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

thats the problem with some peeps on here ,you ask a question ,the majority tells you why it isnt a good idea or def not to do it ,you dont like those answers ..SO you get on the defence,and twist it around and blame the people that gave you the answers ,that you asked in the first place ...WHY ASK FOR IF YOU KNEW WHAT YOU WANTED TO HEAR IN THE FIRST PLACE,WASNT THE ANSWERS YOU GOT!.......


----------



## the_chad666 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a big male in with a smaller female dragon, and also a small jackey lizard, he has been in with there for about a year.. all eating well... and social interaction is great... every lizard is different just like people....


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 29, 2009)

personally, i wouldn't risk it.. my beardie is a big boy and i think he would finish off a baby one... but maybe females react differently


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

as everyone keeps saying, its really not a good idea!
but as you've already got them together, you've already decided what you're going to do regardless. It's your risk to take, no-one elses.


----------



## Lollypop (Sep 29, 2009)

If you're feeling sorry for the little one in a 50l tub, then don't. You'd feel sorrier if he got eaten or mangled - I was dividing once, littlie so biggie couldn't get in, I got lazy, no divider, no littlie - u could physically see it's feet in the others belly.
The majority say no...............your call


----------



## Specks (Sep 30, 2009)

hey guys i didnt notice my old thread has started up again. an update is that the big one is a male now now rather large and the little one has been living with him ever since and not one problem. the little guy is still quite small as he didnt grow much during winter and he is also an eastern. goes to show how all are different. wow i cant believe snotty nosed i was backthen lol. gosh i was a dumb kid back then. also does any1 have any breeding age anteriseas.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 1, 2009)

I have fed hatchlings to adults, they eat them no worries...


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Don't risk it*

I would keep them separate. I would'nt even risk having one in a tub. Anything could happen and if the Big Beardie got close enough I'm 110% that your little one would be food.


----------



## Specks (Oct 1, 2009)

if you have read the dates of the post you would realize they have been living together peacefully now for nearly 7 1/2 months. they are fine together


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*So what*



specksta1er said:


> if you have read the dates of the post you would realize they have been living together peacefully now for nearly 7 1/2 months. they are fine together



So what??? Does'nt mean that accidents cannot happen. Best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Ishah (Oct 1, 2009)

This reminds me of a funny - but stupid - time a while back, last year... My brother had 3 beardies... 2 were normal sized for their age, but one was a runt and a hell of a lot smaller, all from the same clutch though and grew up together... They were much bigger than the little one... and lived fine... Then he stupidly decided to put a skink in the tank with them one day, the big ones attacked and ate the skink, then (it must have started a frenzy of wriggly small lizards = very tasty interesting food/change of diet) and they started looking at the small one weirdly... and went to attack and eat it... If my brother hadn't of stayed to watch and separate... He wouldnt have had 3 beardies, but instead two much fatter beardies... 

I wasnt there ofcourse to stop him doing something so freaking stupid, but yeh, he learnt his lesson... And I have adopted the smaller beardie...

Each to their own...

EDIT: Oops, already told this story in this thread months ago!  LOL! Oh well... A bit of re-iteration wont hurt... (My care factor is much less than back then now too...)


----------

